# ld carlson acid titration kit



## bonvec (Sep 3, 2007)

My first time using this kit and I really can't tell when this color change occurs. I am testing Syrah and I even tried diluting the with distilled water. Its such a judgement call . I tried using under incandesent light and outside still its a guess. I work with colors in my occupation and consider myself to have a pretty good eye. Any suggestions or different products I should consider.


----------



## masta (Sep 3, 2007)

The color change with this type of dark wine can be a challenge as you have found and if dilution still doesn't help the best solution is a pH meter. When adding the NaOH the color change occurs at a pH of 8.2 and a properly calibrated pH will take all the guess work out of this type of acid test.


----------



## dfwwino (Sep 3, 2007)

If you can't see the color change after diluting with 30 ml of distilled water and using white paper background, then I suppose it is time to buy that PH meter, as Masta proposes.


----------



## bonvec (Sep 4, 2007)

Didn't try the white paper background maybe I should try again.


----------

